# Kids Post Porn



## VonRedwing (Jul 31, 2011)

Okay so I'm seeing a lot of this and it's really troubling me, yes I know I'm a porn peddler but I got my standards still.

I'm seeing a lot of kids under 18 posting mature content on FA. Is this a loophole that kids are able to get around or is this not allowed.  I'm uncomfortable with young children posting explicit pieces and they're not even out of school...

Links to profiles of underaged kid posting porn: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/midnightakamiki14 & http://www.furaffinity.net/user/dirtywolfie16/ This person and their other account, they clearly state they are 16 on their profile. And yet I'm seeing lots of porn being posted.. As poorly drawn as it is, it's still porn and is not suited for children.

This is only one person I could find on hand but I have seen many more. I'll update with more people when I stumble across them again. I'd like some info shed on this because it disturbs me.


----------



## Zenia (Jul 31, 2011)

It disturbs me too. I caught one guy (as he was posting here to offer free art) and submitted a TT... that is all I know to do.


----------



## VonRedwing (Jul 31, 2011)

It makes me sick.. I'm an extremely opinionated, hard headed person and it drives me up the wall. Kids are trying to grow up too early. I mean I get enough of this crap from my 14 year old brother. He tells me stories about this kid he goes to school with, also 14 that sleeps around.. And he thinks its soooo funny.


Zenia said:


> It disturbs me too. I caught one guy (as he was posting here to offer free art) and submitted a TT... that is all I know to do.


----------



## Browder (Jul 31, 2011)

They post porn, they get agelocked so they can't even see their own porn anymore. Thank you for bringing this to my attention.

Still please use TT's.


----------



## VonRedwing (Jul 31, 2011)

I did and will do that from now on.  I'd really like it if the images were removed though.. But oh well..





Browder said:


> They post porn, they get agelocked so they can't even see their own porn anymore. Thank you for bringing this to my attention.
> 
> Still please use TT's.


----------



## Browder (Jul 31, 2011)

VonRedwing said:


> I did and will do that from now on.  I'd really like it if the images were removed though.. But oh well..



The images won't be removed. The user who drew them can't see them (or any other mature submissions for that matter) but I can't deprive anyone else who might want to look at them as they don't violate the AUP. The person who draws them did violate the rules by posting them to FA but the posts themselves are not violations.

Confused? Yeah, don't worry too hard about it.

I am closing this and other thread like it. I'm glad this was brought to my attention but please, please, please use TT's. I am not completely ignorant and I know a lot of you hate the TT system but I cannot encourage users to air their grievances with the mainsite on the forums. We have a system, and things will only get worse if that system falls apart.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 31, 2011)

Browder, the images should be removed. It is a violation.


----------

